

A Lecture on Aaron’s Law - rdl
http://lessig.tumblr.com/post/41442778285/the-next-words-a-lecture-on-aarons-law

======
Natsu
I seem to recall a highly-rated comment on past coverage reminding us to be
suspicious of laws named after dead people that referenced Reason, so this
might be a good place to point this out:

Congresswoman Names Law After Dead Guy, But Wait! This One Might Be Good!
Scott Shackford

[http://reason.com/blog/2013/01/16/congresswoman-names-law-
af...](http://reason.com/blog/2013/01/16/congresswoman-names-law-after-dead-
guy-b)

------
kenthorvath
This should be simulcast to an MIT auditorium.

~~~
mspecter
I wonder if he'd be willing to move the entire thing to an MIT auditorium. I'm
sure there's a larger audience that would like to see this speech live, and
the ability to ask questions about the situation could be invaluable.

